
Really secure your SSHD and piss off the NSA - kim0
https://github.com/cloud9ers/secure-sshd-salt
======
kim0
Salt recipe author here .. Feel free to ask anything or throw comments ...etc.
I hope this is helpful to some of you.

~~~
frozenport
I'm not sure what this. Is it some utility that eats plain data and spits out
encrypted files?

~~~
kim0
This is salt stack recipe that auto-configures your sshd using in a super
secure setup. It basically only enables strong encryption key algorithms,
ciphers and message authentication codes. And rebuilds secure machine keys.

